# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Պոեզիա. Խմբակային բանահյուսություն։

## Հանուման

Առաջարկում եմ բոլորին մասնակցել փորցարական բանահյուսության այս նախագծին։

Կաննոները շատ պարզ են։
Ես գրում եմ առաջին տողերը։
Ու հետո բոլորով շարունակում ենք, ավելացնելով յուրաքանչյուրը մեկ տող։
Չի թույլատրվում ավելացնել միանգամից 1 տողից ավել։
Հա մեկել ամեն մի տողը ավելացնելուց առաջ որպես մեջբերում անհրաժեշտ է ավելացնել նախկին մասնակցի գրածը,
Դա հնարավորություն կտա նոր մասնակիցներին վերջին post-ը կարդալով անմիջապես ծանոթանալ ամբողջ գրվածքին։

Սկսեցինք

Լուսինը լեռան լանջից նայեց...
Շունը երեք անգամ հաչեց.

----------


## Հարդ

Լուսինը լեռան լանջից նայեց...
Շունը երեք անգամ հաչեց
Օրն իր ասելիքը վերջացրեց,

----------


## Շինարար

Լուսինը լեռան լանջից նայեց...
Շունը երեք անգամ հաչեց,
Օրն իր ասելիքը վերջացրեց,
Վանաձորցին էլ այս տունն ավարտեց;

----------

Հանուման (09.10.2009)

----------


## Tanamasi

Լուսինը լեռան լանջից նայեց...
Շունը երեք անգամ հաչեց,
Օրն իր ասելիքը վերջացրեց,
Վանաձորցին էլ այս տունն ավարտեց; 

Ծագում է արևը լեռան գագաթից

----------


## Հարդ

Լուսինը լեռան լանջից նայեց...
Շունը երեք անգամ հաչեց,
Օրն իր ասելիքը վերջացրեց,
Վանաձորցին էլ այս տունն ավարտեց;

Ծագում է արևը լեռան գագաթից 
*Հնչում դուդուկը ռանչպարի տնից,*

----------


## Շինարար

Լուսինը լեռան լանջից նայեց...
Շունը երեք անգամ հաչեց,
Օրն իր ասելիքը վերջացրեց,
Վանաձորցին էլ այս տունն ավարտեց;

Ծագում է արևը լեռան գագաթից 
Հնչում դուդուկը ռանչպարի տնից,
Ամեն ինչ նույնն է նորից ու նորից.

----------


## Loki

Լուսինը լեռան լանջից նայեց...
Շունը երեք անգամ հաչեց,
Օրն իր ասելիքը վերջացրեց,
Վանաձորցին էլ այս տունն ավարտեց;

Ծագում է արևը լեռան գագաթից
Հնչում դուդուկը ռանչպարի տնից,
Ամեն ինչ նույնն է նորից ու նորից. 
Զզվում եմ «ից»-ով կազմված հանգերից  :Joker:

----------

Rhayader (13.01.2010), Yellow Raven (10.02.2010), Լեո (09.09.2009), Հայկօ (10.09.2009), Հանուման (09.10.2009), Մանուլ (08.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (10.09.2009), Սլիմ (10.09.2009)

----------


## Համիկ

> Լուսինը լեռան լանջից նայեց...
> Շունը երեք անգամ հաչեց,
> Օրն իր ասելիքը վերջացրեց,
> Վանաձորցին էլ այս տունն ավարտեց;
> 
> Ծագում է արևը լեռան գագաթից
> Հնչում դուդուկը ռանչպարի տնից,
> Ամեն ինչ նույնն է նորից ու նորից. 
> Զզվում եմ «ից»-ով կազմված հանգերից


«Զզվու՞մ ես, մի կեր>, հուշում են կողքից…

----------


## comet

> «Զզվու՞մ ես, մի կեր>, հուշում են կողքից…


Սակայն ասողին լսող է հո պետք?

----------


## Հանուման

Լուսինը լեռան լանջից նայեց...
Շունը երեք անգամ հաչեց,
Օրն իր ասելիքը վերջացրեց,
Վանաձորցին էլ այս տունն ավարտեց;

Ծագում է արևը լեռան գագաթից
Հնչում դուդուկը ռանչպարի տնից,
Ամեն ինչ նույնն է նորից ու նորից. 
Զզվում եմ «ից»-ով կազմված հանգերից 

«Զզվու՞մ ես, մի կեր>, հուշում են կողքից… 
Սակայն ասողին լսող է հո պետք? 

Հո պետք է , հո պետք....
«ից»–ից ազատվենք ՞
Հանգերը փոխենք։

----------


## Գոհարիկ

Լուսինը լեռան լանջից նայեց...
Շունը երեք անգամ հաչեց,
Օրն իր ասելիքը վերջացրեց,
Վանաձորցին էլ այս տունն ավարտեց;

Ծագում է արևը լեռան գագաթից
Հնչում դուդուկը ռանչպարի տնից,
Ամեն ինչ նույնն է նորից ու նորից.
Զզվում եմ «ից»-ով կազմված հանգերից

«Զզվու՞մ ես, մի կեր>, հուշում են կողքից…
Սակայն ասողին լսող է հո պետք?

Հո պետք է , հո պետք....
«ից»–ից ազատվենք ՞
Հանգերը փոխենք։ 
Հանգերը մի կողմ,միտքը վերգտնենք:

----------


## Freddie

Լուսինը լեռան լանջից նայեց...
Շունը երեք անգամ հաչեց,
Օրն իր ասելիքը վերջացրեց,
Վանաձորցին էլ այս տունն ավարտեց;

Ծագում է արևը լեռան գագաթից
Հնչում դուդուկը ռանչպարի տնից,
Ամեն ինչ նույնն է նորից ու նորից.
Զզվում եմ «ից»-ով կազմված հանգերից

«Զզվու՞մ ես, մի կեր>, հուշում են կողքից…
Սակայն ասողին լսող է հո պետք?

Հո պետք է , հո պետք....
«ից»–ից ազատվենք ՞
Հանգերը փոխենք։ 
Հանգերը մի կողմ,միտքը վերգտնենք:

Վերգտած միտքն այսպես սկսենք.

----------


## Սերխիո

Լուսինը լեռան լանջից նայեց...
Շունը երեք անգամ հաչեց,
Օրն իր ասելիքը վերջացրեց,
Վանաձորցին էլ այս տունն ավարտեց;

Ծագում է արևը լեռան գագաթից
Հնչում դուդուկը ռանչպարի տնից,
Ամեն ինչ նույնն է նորից ու նորից.
Զզվում եմ «ից»-ով կազմված հանգերից

«Զզվու՞մ ես, մի կեր>, հուշում են կողքից…
Սակայն ասողին լսող է հո պետք?

Հո պետք է , հո պետք....
«ից»–ից ազատվենք ՞
Հանգերը փոխենք։ 
Հանգերը մի կողմ,միտքը վերգտնենք:


Վերգտած միտքն այսպես սկսենք
Լուսինն արդեն լանջից թեքվեց

----------


## Գոհարիկ

Լուսինը լեռան լանջից նայեց...
Շունը երեք անգամ հաչեց,
Օրն իր ասելիքը վերջացրեց,
Վանաձորցին էլ այս տունն ավարտեց;

Ծագում է արևը լեռան գագաթից
Հնչում դուդուկը ռանչպարի տնից,
Ամեն ինչ նույնն է նորից ու նորից.
Զզվում եմ «ից»-ով կազմված հանգերից

«Զզվու՞մ ես, մի կեր>, հուշում են կողքից…
Սակայն ասողին լսող է հո պետք?

Հո պետք է , հո պետք....
«ից»–ից ազատվենք ՞
Հանգերը փոխենք։
Հանգերը մի կողմ,միտքը վերգտնենք:


Վերգտած միտքն այսպես սկսենք
Լուսինն արդեն լանջից թեքվեց,
Ձանձրացած լանջն էլ քմծիծաղ տվեց

----------


## Mariam1556

Լուսինը լեռան լանջից նայեց...
Շունը երեք անգամ հաչեց,
Օրն իր ասելիքը վերջացրեց,
Վանաձորցին էլ այս տունն ավարտեց;

Ծագում է արևը լեռան գագաթից
Հնչում դուդուկը ռանչպարի տնից,
Ամեն ինչ նույնն է նորից ու նորից.
Զզվում եմ «ից»-ով կազմված հանգերից

«Զզվու՞մ ես, մի կեր>, հուշում են կողքից…
Սակայն ասողին լսող է հո պետք?

Հո պետք է , հո պետք....
«ից»–ից ազատվենք ՞
Հանգերը փոխենք։
Հանգերը մի կողմ,միտքը վերգտնենք:


Վերգտած միտքն այսպես սկսենք
Լուսինն արդեն լանջից թեքվեց,
Ձանձրացած լանջն էլ քմծիծաղ տվեց 
_Կարծես թե այս տունն էլ այսպես ավարտվեց:_

----------

My World My Space (09.01.2010)

----------


## Հանուման

Լուսինը լեռան լանջից նայեց...
Շունը երեք անգամ հաչեց,
Օրն իր ասելիքը վերջացրեց,
Վանաձորցին էլ այս տունն ավարտեց;

Ծագում է արևը լեռան գագաթից
Հնչում դուդուկը ռանչպարի տնից,
Ամեն ինչ նույնն է նորից ու նորից.
Զզվում եմ «ից»-ով կազմված հանգերից

«Զզվու՞մ ես, մի կեր>, հուշում են կողքից…
Սակայն ասողին լսող է հո պետք?

Հո պետք է , հո պետք....
«ից»–ից ազատվենք ՞
Հանգերը փոխենք։
Հանգերը մի կողմ,միտքը վերգտնենք:

Վերգտած միտքն այսպես սկսենք
Լուսինն արդեն լանջից թեքվեց,
Ձանձրացած լանջն էլ քմծիծաղ տվեց 
Կարծես թե այս տունն էլ այսպես ավարտվեց:

Գնում է գնացքը տարիներն ի վեր,

----------


## Harcaser

Լուսինը լեռան լանջից նայեց...
Շունը երեք անգամ հաչեց,
Օրն իր ասելիքը վերջացրեց,
Վանաձորցին էլ այս տունն ավարտեց;

Ծագում է արևը լեռան գագաթից
Հնչում դուդուկը ռանչպարի տնից,
Ամեն ինչ նույնն է նորից ու նորից.
Զզվում եմ «ից»-ով կազմված հանգերից

«Զզվու՞մ ես, մի կեր>, հուշում են կողքից…
Սակայն ասողին լսող է հո պետք?

Հո պետք է , հո պետք....
«ից»–ից ազատվենք ՞
Հանգերը փոխենք։
Հանգերը մի կողմ,միտքը վերգտնենք:

Վերգտած միտքն այսպես սկսենք
Լուսինն արդեն լանջից թեքվեց,
Ձանձրացած լանջն էլ քմծիծաղ տվեց 
Կարծես թե այս տունն էլ այսպես ավարտվեց:

Գնում է գնացքը տարիներն ի վեր,
Եվ մոտենում է ճամփին դարիվեր

----------


## xent qami

երկար ձգվում են ճամփին բարդիներ

----------


## Գոհարիկ

Լուսինը լեռան լանջից նայեց...
Շունը երեք անգամ հաչեց,
Օրն իր ասելիքը վերջացրեց,
Վանաձորցին էլ այս տունն ավարտեց;

Ծագում է արևը լեռան գագաթից
Հնչում դուդուկը ռանչպարի տնից,
Ամեն ինչ նույնն է նորից ու նորից.
Զզվում եմ «ից»-ով կազմված հանգերից

«Զզվու՞մ ես, մի կեր>, հուշում են կողքից…
Սակայն ասողին լսող է հո պետք?

Հո պետք է , հո պետք....
«ից»–ից ազատվենք ՞
Հանգերը փոխենք։
Հանգերը մի կողմ,միտքը վերգտնենք:

Վերգտած միտքն այսպես սկսենք
Լուսինն արդեն լանջից թեքվեց,
Ձանձրացած լանջն էլ քմծիծաղ տվեց
Կարծես թե այս տունն էլ այսպես ավարտվեց:

Գնում է գնացքը տարիներն ի վեր,
Եվ մոտենում է ճամփին դարիվեր 
երկար ձգվում են ճամփին բարդիներ 
Հեռվում նշմարվում են լեռնագագաթներ…

----------


## ուզուզ

Լուսինը լեռան լանջից նայեց...
Շունը երեք անգամ հաչեց,
Օրն իր ասելիքը վերջացրեց,
Վանաձորցին էլ այս տունն ավարտեց;

Ծագում է արևը լեռան գագաթից
Հնչում դուդուկը ռանչպարի տնից,
Ամեն ինչ նույնն է նորից ու նորից.
Զզվում եմ «ից»-ով կազմված հանգերից

«Զզվու՞մ ես, մի կեր>, հուշում են կողքից…
Սակայն ասողին լսող է հո պետք?

Հո պետք է , հո պետք....
«ից»–ից ազատվենք ՞
Հանգերը փոխենք։
Հանգերը մի կողմ,միտքը վերգտնենք:

Վերգտած միտքն այսպես սկսենք
Լուսինն արդեն լանջից թեքվեց,
Ձանձրացած լանջն էլ քմծիծաղ տվեց
Կարծես թե այս տունն էլ այսպես ավարտվեց:

Գնում է գնացքը տարիներն ի վեր,
Եվ մոտենում է ճամփին դարիվեր
երկար ձգվում են ճամփին բարդիներ
Հեռվում նշմարվում են լեռնագագաթներ… 

Սկսվում է նոր օր` կամա-ակամա,

----------


## Yellow Raven

Լուսինը լեռան լանջից նայեց...
Շունը երեք անգամ հաչեց,
Օրն իր ասելիքը վերջացրեց,
Վանաձորցին էլ այս տունն ավարտեց;

Ծագում է արևը լեռան գագաթից
Հնչում դուդուկը ռանչպարի տնից,
Ամեն ինչ նույնն է նորից ու նորից.
Զզվում եմ «ից»-ով կազմված հանգերից

«Զզվու՞մ ես, մի կեր>, հուշում են կողքից…
Սակայն ասողին լսող է հո պետք?

Հո պետք է , հո պետք....
«ից»–ից ազատվենք ՞
Հանգերը փոխենք։
Հանգերը մի կողմ,միտքը վերգտնենք:

Վերգտած միտքն այսպես սկսենք
Լուսինն արդեն լանջից թեքվեց,
Ձանձրացած լանջն էլ քմծիծաղ տվեց
Կարծես թե այս տունն էլ այսպես ավարտվեց:

Գնում է գնացքը տարիներն ի վեր,
Եվ մոտենում է ճամփին դարիվեր
երկար ձգվում են ճամփին բարդիներ
Հեռվում նշմարվում են լեռնագագաթներ… 

Սկսվում է նոր օր` կամա-ակամա,
Շարունակենք առանց լուսին հիմա,

----------


## Համիկ

> Լուսինը լեռան լանջից նայեց...
> Շունը երեք անգամ հաչեց,
> Օրն իր ասելիքը վերջացրեց,
> Վանաձորցին էլ այս տունն ավարտեց;
> 
> Ծագում է արևը լեռան գագաթից
> Հնչում դուդուկը ռանչպարի տնից,
> Ամեն ինչ նույնն է նորից ու նորից.
> Զզվում եմ «ից»-ով կազմված հանգերից
> ...


Ափսո`ս, շատ ափսոս, ոնց որ չստացվեց....

----------

Շինարար (09.06.2010)

----------


## Isabel Isahak

Լուսինը լեռան լանջից նայեց...
Շունը երեք անգամ հաչեց,
Օրն իր ասելիքը վերջացրեց,
Վանաձորցին էլ այս տունն ավարտեց;

Ծագում է արևը լեռան գագաթից
Հնչում դուդուկը ռանչպարի տնից,
Ամեն ինչ նույնն է նորից ու նորից.
Զզվում եմ «ից»-ով կազմված հանգերից

«Զզվու՞մ ես, մի կեր>, հուշում են կողքից…
Սակայն ասողին լսող է հո պետք?

Հո պետք է , հո պետք....
«ից»–ից ազատվենք ՞
Հանգերը փոխենք։
Հանգերը մի կողմ,միտքը վերգտնենք:


Վերգտած միտքն այսպես սկսենք
Լուսինն արդեն լանջից թեքվեց,
Ձանձրացած լանջն էլ քմծիծաղ տվեց 
Կարծես թե այս տունն էլ այսպես ավարտվեց:

Ավարտվեց, սակայն մի նոր տուն սկսվեց

----------

Tiger29 (19.10.2016)

----------

